

Investor Emails Startup Employee: 'I'm Not Leaving Without Having Sex With You' - ardit33
http://www.businessinsider.com/pavel-curda-allegedly-sends-sexually-harassing-email-2014-8

======
gdilla
I see things like this talked about as an illustration of harassment, but I
also wonder, do the men who do this get away with it from time to time? We
only find out about it when someone gets caught or exposed.

~~~
cafard
Less often than once, probably, but I expect they do. I can remember a number
of cases I heard of in the workplace.

